# Hello from London, Spanish dream.



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Big Hi to everybody.
I have been lurking on this forum for ages and now decided to register and introduce my self.
I am Rob, 44 originally from Poland, living and working (builder) in London for more then 25 years.
For the last 4 years I have been thinking very hard about early part time retirement (about 50) and have made some preparations, that is I have bought couple of parcels of land back in Poland to build this dream house.
You can easily get carried away and spent lots of money on your dream home but how about weather? this you can not buy.

To cut long story short I have decided to change location to Catalonia, Tarragona. 
Me and my wife went to visit the area two times in off pick season and liked it very much, we viewed few properties as well. Location is still within driving distance from Uk, Poland, Europe and the weather is great.

I would like to buy finca with min 2 hectars of land and one or two buildings on site to renovate over the next 5-6 years. As building game in getting very slow for me in winter months the renovation in Spain would be done from December to April, but my worry is leaving the place empty, unoccupied for long period of time even if there is nothing there.
The next stage for me is to rent a house, finca in winter for a one month and Try before you Buy.
Best regards, 
Rob


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Rob.
I would hope you could leave a house unattended in Tarragona without any problems, you certainly could where we live which isn't too far from there. It isn't touristy as you know so unlikely to attract that element of society. Of course it could happen anywhere, but personally it wouldn't be a big concern, especially if you can get to know your neighbours quickly. Have you looked at Montblanc? Further inland but very nice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helenameva said:


> Hi Rob.
> I would hope you could leave a house unattended in Tarragona without any problems, you certainly could where we live which isn't too far from there. It isn't touristy as you know so unlikely to attract that element of society. Of course it could happen anywhere, but personally it wouldn't be a big concern, especially if you can get to know your neighbours quickly. Have you looked at Montblanc? Further inland but very nice.


 It isn't touristy as you know so unlikely to attract that element of society


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Weather wise, Tarragona would not be my choice. You can never guess with the weather there. 

I would try a bit 'lower' i.e. Castellón/Valencia. I've been to Tarragona a few times and the weather was always either rainy or cold (in summer!). My sister lived in Reus, and she always said that the weather was as crappy as the north of Spain. 

If you go down 100 miles, I bet things change.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> It isn't touristy as you know so unlikely to attract that element of society


Tourists are seen as easy pickings, no? Barcelona, so rumour has it, is rife with problems. On La Rambla and Plaça de Catalunya it's probably correct, but the further you move from the centre the better it gets. My opinion, of course, for what it's worth.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helenameva said:


> Tourists are seen as easy pickings, no? Barcelona, so rumour has it, is rife with problems. On La Rambla and Plaça de Catalunya it's probably correct, but the further you move from the centre the better it gets. My opinion, of course, for what it's worth.


I thought you were referring to house break-ins not theft from the person.
As has been said before, crime occurs everywhere and when you are the victim it's irrelevant where it occurs.
Our village is non-touristy but there are several largeish houses so there have been many break-ins.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I thought you were referring to house break-ins not theft from the person.
> As has been said before, crime occurs everywhere and when you are the victim it's irrelevant where it occurs.
> Our village is non-touristy but there are several largeish houses so there have been many break-ins.


I was referring to the criminal element of society in general. I don't know if pickpockets only pickpocket or if they also do the odd burglary as well, but I don't think they are mutually exclusive. My point was touristy areas will have holiday accommodation and holiday makers and certain people will try to take advantage of that. Tarragona is not touristy so will be less likely to attract crims who want easy pickings. Obviously every place can have bad apples, nowhere is immune, but a finca in Tarragona, I would expect, is safer than a holiday apartment on the Costa del Sol, IMO.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you for your speedy reply's.

I am worried when leaving property empty for been vandalized more then burgled.
Some places in Europe get vandalized for fun and out of pure jealousy.


I spent my childhood on the working farm and eventually I would like to do bit of farming in Spain, so the location will be out of tourist track.

For location I was looking around Tortosa, stayed in Miravet and loved the area, with plenty of water.

Cheers
Rob


----------

